# Light amount for Clones



## Footballjunkie (Sep 29, 2006)

I am currently growing a few clones for next year. They range from 1-2 inches tall and I was wondering how much light they need per day and what wattage light would be best. I cloned them when they were budding, so I know it will take a few weeks for them to revert from budding to a growing form. The bottom leaves are slowly turning brown and dying, is that supposed to happen? Any comments or questions are appreciated.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2006)

Footballjunkie said:
			
		

> I am currently growing a few clones for next year. They range from 1-2 inches tall and I was wondering how much light they need per day and what wattage light would be best. I cloned them when they were budding, so I know it will take a few weeks for them to revert from budding to a growing form. The bottom leaves are slowly turning brown and dying, is that supposed to happen? Any comments or questions are appreciated.


*What method of cloning are you using? A few cool white CFL's will work fine for clones because they don't need much light. We leave our light on 24/7 with our clones. Not sure about the browning of the bottom leaves. Got any pics? *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 30, 2006)

Footballjunkie said:
			
		

> how much light they, (<the clones>), need per day and what wattage light would be best.


 
Looking at the pics I've attached below, you'll see that I use a 65 watt "FluoreX" CFL flood light that provides 6,825 lumens of white light.

The second pic shows the *C*olor *R*endering *I*ndex, (CRI), shown in the second pic explains that this light emits the best spectrum of light over a HPS and a Mercury Vapor light for CRI, second only to a Halogen bulb for matching the natural spectrum of sunlight for plant growth in the vegetative cycle.

The third pic will show you how I use it. I've attached a standard round junction box to the light and hung it by it's own cord. The light isn't heavy enough to hurt by doing this. Notice the distance between the tops of the clones and the closest surface of the light lens. This works great.

The fourth pic shows the Aurora Indica, (Tallest), and Afghani, (Center, littlest), clones that have graduated from the clone light into planters and more light. Notice the mickey mouse method I've used to bring all of the plants to the same level. High Tech ain't it?

My Snow White Mother is to the right of them all and I'm taking 10 clones from her today to fill the peat pellets you see in the third pic. As soon as one of them is planted and growing well, the big Mother is coming down. She's goten too big for her britches. Hahahahaha.

Good Luck to you man!


----------

